# T Shirt printing



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

Can You Tell me the best T Shirt printing technique to print my football Team's customized T Shirt?


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

Depends on quantity and what material the shirts are.


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

I am having a same question


----------



## johnpk (Mar 17, 2018)

The most preferred t-shirt printing method is screen printing which gives you best quality and it can print in multiple colors. You can easily find out "Screen Printing" tutorials from youtube or google.


----------



## formcor (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello Everybody!

T-Shirt printing can be classified as a Fabric Art. There are various methods of t-shirt printing available to choose from. But the best methods are -

Screen Printing -

This method uses the technique of stencil or a template where it is held down by a screen which is usually made from nylon mesh. Ink is spread on and pressed. Extra ink is wiped out. Then the stencil and the screen are removed and the print is cured and dried. It is a cost effective way for large fabric projects.

The Pros and Cons of Screen Printing are -

Pros -

Gives you supreme quality
​Much faster when working on multiple items with a single design
​Can print in multiple colors
​Great alternative for the mass production
​Soft finish

Cons -

Not a viable option for small quantities
​Bigger learning curve, unlike transfer method (explained later in this post)
​Printing one-off is time-consuming and expensive with this method
​Can be messy if done manually
​A bit pricey

Direct-To-Garment -

Relatively new method. Quality is only second to screen printing.

In this method, the design is printed directly on the t-shirt.

The Pros and Cons of DTG are -

Pros -

Offers you full-color printing
Supports one-off designs
Low cost per item printing
​Soft, professional finish

Cons -

A bit slower for mass productions compared to screen printing
Consumes a lot of space
High initial cost

CAD Cut Vinyl Printing -

This method makes use of CAD softwares and heat press technique. This is a suitable alternative for printing multiple garment types. It works well for small images, slogans and words.

The Pros and Cons are -

Pros -

Ideal for longer, medium and shorter runs of prints
Produces vibrant which can last the life of your t-shirt
No fading/cracking of the print
Space-efficient

Cons -

Vinyl is less flexible than screen printing inks
You’ll need to learn about the software and hardware before using this machine
You’ll need special CAD cutters, heat press, and software


Its upto you which method you want to use.


----------



## RobNS90 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking for a high quality supplier on alibaba, the only issue is they charge exhorbitant amounts for samples ($90+ AUD for a t shirt). I have heart people get around this by ordering from the same supplier but in aliexpress to get sample quality. I have read somewhere that is what people have done but I cannot work out how to connect aliexpress companies with alibaba ones. Any ideas/suggestions? I am creating an australian surf/punk/street label btw. thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How much would you charge to cut and sew a single shirt to someone's exact specifications? $90 seems like a bargain.

Money spent on samples are usually credited once you place a full order. Check with the supplier to make sure before you commit.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Check with local suppliers, you can get sublimated shirts/jerseys made up locally for less than you think. Not sure where you are located, but in the Toronto, Canada area you have companies like AK and Teamco that do a great job and are not that badly priced. You would need to check with them as they do have minimums. Both will sublimate, cut and sew. I am sure you can find a local company to do that for you if you are not in Canada. Going overseas is not always the way to go.


----------



## RobNS90 (Nov 11, 2013)

splathead said:


> How much would you charge to cut and sew a single shirt to someone's exact specifications? $90 seems like a bargain.
> 
> Money spent on samples are usually credited once you place a full order. Check with the supplier to make sure before you commit.


Yeah I mean I'm not trying to undervalue the work involved I have just heard so many stories of poor quality (often custom measurements not considered, gsm not as requested, shade incorrect etc). 

I'm not looking for a custom cut. Just stock blank t shirts with low MOQ (can get different shades, say stripes, ringer style, stone wash whatever). I'd be looking at 50 per style at this point.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RobNS90 said:


> I'm not looking for a custom cut. Just stock blank t shirts with low MOQ (can get different shades, say stripes, ringer style, stone wash whatever). I'd be looking at 50 per style at this point.


Cut and sew is not just custom cut. It's also to get different shades, say stripes, ringer style, stone wash, etc. 

If you don't want to constantly do $90 crap shoots, I would try to get a referral, from here or industry friends, first before committing to paying for a sample. 

Nothing here domestically? Samples are only 5 bucks.


----------



## RobNS90 (Nov 11, 2013)

splathead said:


> Cut and sew is not just custom cut. It's also to get different shades, say stripes, ringer style, stone wash, etc.
> 
> If you don't want to constantly do $90 crap shoots, I would try to get a referral, from here or industry friends, first before committing to paying for a sample.
> 
> Nothing here domestically? Samples are only 5 bucks.


Sorry I should have said earlier - I am living in Australia, and the selection of wholesale suppliers is not the greatest I'm afraid. The range is very limited.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

RobNS90 said:


> Sorry I should have said earlier - I am living in Australia.


Yeah, you should add your location to your profile so it shows up when you post. It will make a huge difference on the answers you receive.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

vinyl printing if the logo is single color


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

meghaakashcse said:


> Can You Tell me the best T Shirt printing technique to print my football Team's customized T Shirt?


Try to find some online store who can serve you batter and you can customize you t shirt.


----------

